# Shelby supreme year?



## oldbikehome (Jun 20, 2019)

I found this one today. I don’t know anything about these. It’s looks like it could be a prewar bike. Any thoughts on the age?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 20, 2019)

I used to own this bike it was a 51


It was badge Flying Cloud 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Yours has earlier wheel set and no horn button on the tank . So maybe yours is a little earlier . Pics of the vin would help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Postwar. Look underneath the bottom bracket for a tag which will have something like No. 51 which would be 1951. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 20, 2019)

yes Snawn under that's were you will fine the year , nice bike


----------



## oldbikehome (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks guys. I learned something new. I did not know they used those swoopy fender braces post war. Are they same braces used on the deluxe prewar bikes?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice Shelby !


----------



## mrg (Jun 21, 2019)

Seems like post war only have single set of curved rear braces and pre war double rear curved braces.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 21, 2019)

The shock-ease springer fork is Luther Edgar's 1939-40 patent 2,226,712. 
Later, in 1950-52 Leon Smith would patent another springer fork 2,590,050. 
I guess that the *models *52 and 53 are not the *years *of manufacture.
Then Shelby Cycle may have closed about 1953.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2019)

That ad was from a 1949  Bobby Shelby Comics.


1949 Shelby, Super Deluxe, model 52


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 26, 2019)

I realize that these are not the chrome type, but they are the Triple-light that is  missing from your bike.
Check the parts for sale section.


----------

